# Dr Frank n Furter



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

andy that is sooo awesome!! I've been trying to get the hubby to dress up like that for years, but he says he's got to draw the line somewhere!!!

You both look GREAT!!!


----------



## ullaandy (May 19, 2008)

LOL, thanks hooch  as far as im concerned their is never a line to be drawn


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Now _*THAT"S*_ the spirit, my friend!!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

very cool! Ullaandy you are such a _sweet transvestite_!


----------



## ullaandy (May 19, 2008)

hee hee  gotta love Rocky H


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

ullaandy, you both look great! I'm surprized in the second place, but maybe the judges were afraid to go for a transvestite over a buff Rocky. You should've won!


----------

